# Eating Alone



## Calya (May 1, 2008)

I often have to eat by myself even though I am married. I rarely get to enjoy a meal in the company of others even though it is one of the greatest joys in my life....to share food and good conversation. Is it me, or does food just taste better when you are in good company?


----------



## pdswife (May 1, 2008)

Laughter and love makes everything better.


----------



## LEFSElover (May 1, 2008)

Calya said:


> I often have to eat by myself even though I am married. I rarely get to enjoy a meal in the company of others even though it is one of the greatest joys in my life....to share food and good conversation. Is it me, or does food just taste better when you are in good company?


first of all Calya, you're invited to my house anytime you would like to enjoy a meal with me and mine.  just  to let you know.
now, yes I love eating with people,it's cozy and nurturing...


----------



## pacanis (May 1, 2008)

I have no problem eating alone. The food tastes just fine....
It seems to be more enjoyable than eating with my ex wife if I remember correctly   (it's been a while)


I do enjoy cooking for people though. I suppose it would be nice to see them enjoy it (like when I took some baby backs over to my neighbor's last winter), but I had some too, so I know they came out even before they told me 

What's the saying, life is what you make of it?


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 1, 2008)

I don't mind eating alone it tastes the same plus I usually eat a lot less. What I do get tired of is my own cooking.


----------



## babetoo (May 1, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> I don't mind eating alone it tastes the same plus I usually eat a lot less. What I do get tired of is my own cooking.


 
i am with u. i eat alone everynight. when i eat with other people it is usually because i have cooked the meal and i am to tired to know what it tastes like


babe


----------



## Dave Hutchins (May 2, 2008)

I am lucky in asmuch my sister lives next door to me so I cook at her house or she comes over to mine and I cook for the two of us but at least 3-4 nights a week I eat my dinner by my self.  I like being by self after a life full of nice things a little time alone is nice


----------



## sattie (May 2, 2008)

I can't handle eating out alone.  I can eat alone at home, but I will not go out and eat alone.  And I always feel bad for folks that I see eating alone, although I am aware that some choose to do that and are quite happy eating alone.  If I go out somewhere and I don't have someone to eat with me, I will get it to go.  I guess I'm weird or insecure about dining solo.


----------



## Dina (May 2, 2008)

sattie said:


> I can't handle eating out alone. I can eat alone at home, but I will not go out and eat alone. And I always feel bad for folks that I see eating alone, although I am aware that some choose to do that and are quite happy eating alone. If I go out somewhere and I don't have someone to eat with me, I will get it to go. I guess I'm weird or insecure about dining solo.


You're not weird at all.  Some of us prefer the great company of others.  I love eating with my husband and 3 kids.  They make everything worthwhile, even the time consumed in cooking the meals.


----------



## pacanis (May 2, 2008)

sattie said:


> I can't handle eating out alone. I can eat alone at home, but I will not go out and eat alone. And I always feel bad for folks that I see eating alone, although I am aware that some choose to do that and are quite happy eating alone. If I go out somewhere and I don't have someone to eat with me, I will get it to go. I guess I'm weird or insecure about dining solo.


 
When I used to travel a lot I didn't mind eating alone. If you stop at smallish diners or truckstops, you'll find a lot of over the road people eating alone.
Then you won't feel so alone.


----------



## suziquzie (May 2, 2008)

I eat junk when I'm alone, I feel like its a waste of effort to cook. 
Then again, when the kids are being jerks at the table and not eating or liking what I made, I always wish I were eating alone.... ok or with just DH.


----------



## Barb L. (May 2, 2008)

I don't mind eating alone, but I do cook better meals when DH is here.   For me something fast to take the hunger  away.  Enjoy cooking for the whole family better.  I like my alone time too !


----------



## luvs (May 2, 2008)

i love eating with others... food strengthens bonds.


----------



## Bilby (May 2, 2008)

I often prefer to eat alone as I can be more self-indulgent, either with the dish or the quantity (you know, when you feel like a second helping but feel a pig for having it!!) or the sides of my choice.  I also don't have a problem eating at a restaurant alone BUT it does depend on the restaurant and the day and the meal - like I wouldn't choose to eat dinner at a restaurant on a Friday night (takeaway is good that night). I do go to more effort with a meal when there is someone else to cook for and the event of eating is more enjoyable with company but the food itself doesn't change in perceived quality, only perhaps where there is more obvious effort displayed.

[I don't go to the movies on my own though.  That always felt like a lonely event to me cos you want to discuss the movie with someone afterwards.]


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 2, 2008)

There have been studies done about family dynamics.  It was found that eating as a family does indeed strengthen bonds, and helps children cope with the world better.  It also allows time to teach important life princinples, share good and bad times, etc.  But the key to this process is that the meal has to be served at a table, without the distraction of television.  

Myself, I love eating with others much more than eating alone.  But in my house, my DW can't seem to pull herself away from the boob-tube and so we get now real interaction during the meal.  I still try to make it as good a meal as I can, in the hopes that I will Wow her into breaking away from the TV.  But it hasn't happened yet.  When our children were at home, it wasn't as big a problem.

Maybe that's why I so enjoy inviting the kids, or freinds to eat over, or even to got to their homes and cook a meal.  The focus becomes the interaction between people, whether we're talking about food, or reminiscing about a camping trip, or sharing laundry secrets about getting stains out, or designing the next airplain wing (I get into some pretty odd conversations with some pretty creative freinds, even though we never build the airplan wing).  It's teh conversations with family and good freinds that makes meal time a great time for me.  And, I love showing off my cooking skills, especially when the food comes out soooo good, which is usually the case.  Plus, I don't have many freinds that can't cook, at least to some degree.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## GB (May 2, 2008)

I love eating, period 

I do prefer to eat with others. I find I eat much slower with others. When I eat by myself i tend to wolf my food down much quicker than I probably should. When I eat with others there is conversation to slow down the pace. 

I also eat healthier when i eat with others. Two nights ago I had dinner with my family. I made pesto coated salmon, but edemame, corn and peppers and a wild grain mix. Last night I ate dinner alone. I have a package of frozen appetizers out of the freezer (lemongrass chicken mini egg roll type things).


----------



## ChefJune (May 2, 2008)

Calya said:


> I often have to eat by myself even though I am married. I rarely get to enjoy a meal in the company of others even though it is one of the greatest joys in my life....to share food and good conversation. Is it me, or does food just taste better when you are in good company?



no doubt about it!  but when I eat by myself, which is often, I still set a nice table and turn on some favorite music.  I also find that I eat more slowly when I pour myself a glass of wine with dinner.  (Not a bottle, just one glass... )

People seem amazed that I cook just for myself, but I can't imagine why I would treat myself less than any of the loved ones I regularly cook for.

I suggest we all need to treat ourselves as well as we treat our families and friends....


----------



## GB (May 2, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> People seem amazed that I cook just for myself, but I can't imagine why I would treat myself less than any of the loved ones I regularly cook for.


I would guess that the amazement stems from it being so much more difficult to cook for just one unless you want a ton of leftovers.


----------



## Bilby (May 2, 2008)

All depends what you cook GB.  I cook plenty of good meals for myself without any leftovers, roasts, pastas, steaks, fish, etc.


----------



## ChefJune (May 2, 2008)

GB said:


> I would guess that the amazement stems from it being so much more difficult to cook for just one unless you want a ton of leftovers.



One chicken breast or one fish fillet is pretty easy.... plus, if I have leftovers, I can take them for lunch the next day, or freeze them for another solo dinner on a night I don't feel like cooking.


----------



## GB (May 2, 2008)

Oh I do not disagree with you guys. I just think that those who are not as comfortable cooking find it more challenging.


----------



## ChefJune (May 2, 2008)

GB said:


> Oh I do not disagree with you guys. I just think that those who are not as comfortable cooking find it more challenging.



no doubt about that!


----------



## pacanis (May 2, 2008)

GB said:


> I would guess that the amazement stems from it being so much more difficult to cook for just one unless you want a ton of leftovers.


 
I fall into the category.
Cooking just one serving seems to be such a waste of time for most things. I know I _could_ cook just two porchops, but what's wrong with three or four? Then if I'm extra hungry or want to eat dinner again for lunch the following day, I'm all set.


----------



## suziquzie (May 2, 2008)

Got an idea. 
Anyone that doesn't want to cook for one, come on over here and I will get to cook my little heart out for people who appreciate it!!!!


----------



## PanchoHambre (May 2, 2008)

Goodweed of the North said:


> There have been studies done about family dynamics. It was found that eating as a family does indeed strengthen bonds, and helps children cope with the world better. It also allows time to teach important life princinples, share good and bad times, etc. But the key to this process is that the meal has to be served at a table, without the distraction of television.


 

My folks always insisted that our (large and blended) family sit down for dinner no matter what you were expected to be at the table at 6... not sure it helped we are still quite disfunctional.

Ovreall I do enjoy eating with and cooking for others but I also do sometimes enjoy cooking for myself and eating alone. I need some personal time and sometimes there are things I want to eat or cook that other people dont. When I am cooking for others it is always more about them. I try to make something I know someone else will enjoy but when its just for me its all about what I want.

I do not in particular like eating in restaurants alone though.


----------



## luvs (May 2, 2008)

when i moved to my location, i used to often eat at restaurants by myself. jake was in florida, & i wasn't gonna miss out on a plethora of culinary opportunitites! i still prefer dinner together.


----------



## sattie (May 2, 2008)

pacanis said:


> When I used to travel a lot I didn't mind eating alone. If you stop at smallish diners or truckstops, you'll find a lot of over the road people eating alone.
> Then you won't feel so alone.


 
I guess if I eat alone, I get this feeling that everyone around me will think I have cooties or something!!!   

I have this friend  at work that will go with me anywhere I want to go to eat, but he does not eat.  He just sits, provides conversation, and tells me that my choice in food looks good!  I'm quite happy with that because I get to try new things that my DH would not even give the time of day to.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (May 2, 2008)

I rarely get the chance to eat alone so when I do, I enjoy it. I generally choose a restaurant that the rest of my family wouldn't be enthusiastic about, but I would like to try. (I never actually thought about whether or not people would think it's strange to eat out alone.) I don't think I'd like to eat alone all the time, though.


----------



## miniman (May 2, 2008)

My DW gets home late and also wants particular high veg stuff as she is trying to lose weight. We make this up a week at a time, so I don't cook for her. I will cokk something to share with the boys, but out tastes do not always mesh and I want to lose weight as well. So I will often have something very light and just cook for them - their kind of food.


----------



## Andy M. (May 2, 2008)

I ate alone/cooked for one for almost ten years.  I didn't find it that difficult at all.  It's not difficult to buy and cook for one.  

I would make a large batch of some items and freeze individual portions.  Foods such as, chili, soups, tomato sauces, etc.  That made it very easy to defrost one serving and dress it up with a few sides and have a meal.

I'd buy a package of meats - steaks, chops, chicken, etc. and freeze the pieces in meal sized portions.  Then I could defrost a meat portion and add a starch and a veggie or salad and have a nice meal.

On occasion, I would buy a whole pork loin and cut it up into chops and one or two small roasts.  

Add a couple of glasses of wine or beer to any of these meals and you were all set.

When eating alone, I often read or watched TV while eating and could take as much time as I wanted that evening.  If necessary, I could be in and out of the kitchen in an hour or spend a couple of hours relaxing through my meal.

The rest is attitude.  If you hate the thought of eating lone, you will hate eating alone.  I looked at it as an opportunity to eat anything I wanted and to experiment with all kinds of new stuff.  

That was the same period when I was learning to cook so it probably was a very good thing I was eating alone!


----------



## ChefJune (May 2, 2008)

sattie said:


> I guess if I eat alone, I get this feeling that everyone around me will think I have cooties or something!!!
> 
> I have this friend  at work that will go with me anywhere I want to go to eat, but he does not eat.  He just sits, provides conversation, and tells me that my choice in food looks good!  I'm quite happy with that because I get to try new things that my DH would not even give the time of day to.



I don't let that worry me. _I_ know I don't have cooties!  I'm more often alone when dining in France, and there a lone diner is treated like royalty.  No table behind the swinging kitchen door, rather a center front table, and often get visited by wait staff, sommelier, even the chef...  they want to make sure you don't feel alone!


----------



## buckytom (May 2, 2008)

i have to admit that i enjoy eating alone as much as i enjoy good company at a meal. maybe more. like andy said, it allows you to experiment freely, both cooking at home and dining out. 

actually, part of the reason i ended up becoming a foodie was from working a lot of 4-12m shifts, and dining alone. since at least one of us had to cover the office, the others on duty each would stagger our dinner hours (and sometimes stagger back ). so, i ended up going out to a lot of restaurants by myself. in this, i found that i was able to concentrate on the enjoyment of the food, and learned to slow down and relax, at least for that hour (ish ).

also, i got to analyze the dishes better than if i was in conversation with someone. that helped me learn to recreate some of them at home. from that, my love of cooking was borne.

i never thought much of it, but i know a lot of people who would rather die than go out somewhere by themselves. 

i've never had a problem socializing, so for me, good food and good friends can be mutually exclusive.

or, in other words: for the most part, i'd rather have a great meal alone than a crappy one with mediocre company.

(so if you ever invite me over, you'd better cook like our iron chef, or be really really funny!)


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 2, 2008)

buckytom said:


> ... or, in other words: for the most part, i'd rather have a great meal alone than a crappy one with mediocre company.
> 
> (so if you ever invite me over, you'd better cook like our iron chef, or be really really funny!)



I think you're funny enough for all of us here at D.C., and you get to decide whether or not I mean funny-haha, or ...

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Fisher's Mom (May 2, 2008)

Hey BT, what about a crappy meal but delightful and fascinating company??? (If you answer right, I'll invite you for dinner.)


----------



## buckytom (May 2, 2008)

can we get pizza?


----------



## Fisher's Mom (May 2, 2008)

buckytom said:


> can we get pizza?


Yeah, that would probably be best.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 2, 2008)

I'll bring the root beer, and my harmonica.  Hey!  Just whadaya mean by "leave that noise-maker at home!". Are you implying that I'm a noise maker, or my ability to play the blues is somehow lacking; Hmmmmm?

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

